# EcoBond LBP and Lead Out



## BreatheEasyHP

What's the deal with these? I don't understand how I'd use these.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Nobody knows? 

Seriously, the EcoBond makes it sound like you can apply it and then scrape without following RRP. I can't be understanding it right, but what's the deal?


----------



## Dean CRCNA

From what I am reading on Ecobond ...

They are saying it acts like a spray on plastic sheeting as such.

It also can be used as a primer.

In short it is a short term encapsulate.


----------



## Dean CRCNA

Lead Out is a MBS which changes the lead into a sulfide ... thus, no lead. Lead Out is a chemical stripper, so you have to strip all paint. The only big advantage I see, is that of disposal (if your state laws prohibit disposal of lead in city dump).


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Dean CRCNA said:


> From what I am reading on Ecobond ...
> 
> They are saying it acts like a spray on plastic sheeting as such.
> 
> It also can be used as a primer.
> 
> In short it is a short term encapsulate.


 
So if I understand you right, it is _not _saying that by applying it you can then scrape paint without full RRP measures, in which case I reason that it's not an better than Peel Bond - you still have to scrape and prime. 

I think I'm being silly, I should just call a rep already.:no:


----------

